# Bunny Fest 2007



## monklover (Sep 23, 2007)

The bunfest was really fun. Although I was not able to meet Rosie because I had to leave early... Here are some pictures:







^ A friendly bunny that was hopping around everywhere!






^Rabbit kissing booth






^Adorable
















Bunny playing soccer






Another playing soccer






Standing on stool

Here are the things I got:











A hoop for training.
















Target stick for training.






A sign that says Spring Greetings!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 23, 2007)

Yay! What awesome stuff you ended up with! 

I want all that! 

I think Spring is going to want something on there, too. 

Thanks for postingthe pics.opcorn2 A good time was had by all, huh. Sorry you missed Rosie! 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## monklover (Sep 23, 2007)

HRS put on a rabbit agility show and it showed me how to do so much stuff! Buddy has already caught on that he is supposed to follow the target stick and he is doing great with it! He isn't perfect at following it yet, but he is getting there. He did a perfect circle with it just now!

Roxie is next for the training! We also got a harness that Roxie is learning to use. She seems to like it and doesn't mind. Everything is going great for the training part here! 
Megan :biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 24, 2007)

Come on I want more pictures :biggrin2: 

Rosssiieeeeee? Pweeeasseee?? leaseplease:


----------



## Greta (Sep 25, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> Come on I want more pictures :biggrin2:
> 
> Rosssiieeeeee? Pweeeasseee?? leaseplease:


:yeahthat:*puppydog face* Pweeeeeze?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 25, 2007)

I wish we had a bunfest here! It looks like fun!


----------



## BabyBailey (Jul 11, 2008)

This the san diego bunny fest? I was sooo disappointed i missed it


----------



## Becca (Aug 1, 2008)

Awwh


----------

